# Is it time to plan an end of october so cal herf?



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

So, now that the End of september herf is over, who's up for something at the end of this month? Im thinking Hilands again.. while it was small in the lounge area, the walk in humi more than made up for it, and Candace was a very gracious host. Who's up for it? I will go talk to Candance on Tuesday about it if there is some interest 
Scott


----------

